# Kent County Bowhunters



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

I didn't, all my bows have long stabilizers on them...


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

There was a couple of guys there shooting there eye pokers! I had a problem with my arrow rest on Sat. It was only coming up 1/2 way. Problem was I didn't relize it until target 14. I thought I was just having a really really bad day!!! (It happens once in awhile) Thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it!!! Fixed it up and shot great for the rest of the weekend!! Sat. shot a 566/600 with my arrow rest and on Sun. shot a 592/600(no 12's) Had alot of fun!


----------



## ace7038 (May 27, 2007)

IU would be interested in shooting there if some one let me know when their next shoot was. I emailed a contact from their website earlier in the year and didn't get a reply.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

dh1 said:


> There was a couple of guys there shooting there eye pokers! I had a problem with my arrow rest on Sat. It was only coming up 1/2 way. Problem was I didn't relize it until target 14. I thought I was just having a really really bad day!!! (It happens once in awhile) Thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it!!! Fixed it up and shot great for the rest of the weekend!! Sat. shot a 566/600 with my arrow rest and on Sun. shot a 592/600(no 12's) Had alot of fun!


It's not that they don't let you shoot, it's the dirty looks from all the members that gets me. They act like your from Mars or something, with all those "gadgets" on yer bow. Oh and, isn't it bad form to show up there unless you're wearing head-toe camo? :wink:

Sorry to hear about your rest, need me to rig it up for you? You're shooting the TT on there...right?


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ya I have the tt. We got soaked on Sat in the rain and it was like my cord stretched cause I just pulled it thru and tied a knot and it was good for the weekend. Seems to be fine now. The place has new people running it and its not to bad now. Every club has their "winners"


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

ace7038 said:


> IU would be interested in shooting there if some one let me know when their next shoot was. I emailed a contact from their website earlier in the year and didn't get a reply.


They are shooting every Sunday for the next4-6 weeks and then I'm not sure. You may have contacted the old president which now has nothing to do with the club anymore. The next time I go I'll shoot you a pm and you would be more than welcome to shoot with me and my friends.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Have they let bino's out on the course yet?


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

no, no binos yet. Apperently that is a rule that was enforced by the land owner. I think the club didn't care but the owner said no way!


----------



## ace7038 (May 27, 2007)

dh1, I may take you up on that offer. I have never shot 3 d before. You and your friends may get a good laugh shooting with me:wink:. I am busy planting currently but in a couple weekends or three maybe I will certainly be looking for some kind of break from work and should be able to sneak over there.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

ace7038 said:


> dh1, I may take you up on that offer. I have never shot 3 d before. You and your friends may get a good laugh shooting with me:wink:. I am busy planting currently but in a couple weekends or three maybe I will certainly be looking for some kind of break from work and should be able to sneak over there.


Where abouts do you live? I'm in the St thomas area!


----------



## ace7038 (May 27, 2007)

Downtown Newbury give or take a block.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I know where that metropalis is. I muzzleload hunt not too far from there. Some good hunting and big bucks in that area. I would love to get some bow hunting bushs around there!


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

dh1 said:


> no, no binos yet. Apperently that is a rule that was enforced by the land owner. I think the club didn't care but the owner said no way!


That makes total sense to me...


----------



## michigan bound (Jun 9, 2008)

*All are Welcome*

I don't know where you get the opinion that you get looked at funny. The Thamesville Club is a very friendly club. There are even a handfull of people who carry repair boxes and are ready to help out and fix or repair anyones bow if they can help to get you back on the course and shoot. The kitchen staff are friendly and so are the members. It is a relaxed club. If you want to wear camo, feel free. If you want to come out and wear old leather traditional gear feel free. If you want to come out in jeans feel free. Hell if you think you can keep the bugs from biting, come out in shorts. You need to come out to the club and see for yourself. The club is under new management, but the club is still for the most part the same people. Hope to see you out.


----------



## fgeico (Aug 22, 2008)

:thumbs_do.Friendly?Kent County Bowhunters? Trying to win some fans.People check out the bino forum.That will tell you how friendly they are. Sorry you people don't want new members.You already have a bad reputation.Just check out the canadian forum under what's the problem with Bino's in3D.June21, page4.Keep up the good work!:wink:


----------

